# Meet?



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there any sort of meet for people in N.I to share knowledge, tips, etc, if so when, where, agenda.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I take it its a no then?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

I haven't been to any so unsure. There are a few places in NI such as Orchard County Detailing, PMG and Kleenfreaks so maybe keep an eye out on their Facebook pages etc?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry chum, completely missed this. 

Rollo, owner of Orchard Autocare has arranged some detailing days with Blok 51 up in Kilrea. I went to one and it was a good wee day. 

I haven't heard of any others recently. Sometimes there's a bit of an informal gathering at McDonald's at Sprucefield when Stephen Pollard, the Autosmart guy, turns up in a Thursday evening with his lorry filled with stuff to buy lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Sorry chum, completely missed this.
> 
> Rollo, owner of Orchard Autocare has arranged some detailing days with Blok 51 up in Kilrea. I went to one and it was a good wee day.
> 
> ...


Cooks, does the Autosmart guy go to Sprucefield every Thursday evening? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I know he used to, as he normally did his run to the Boucher Road on Thursdays, then stopped at Sprucefield on his way home to Newry. 

I'll text him and see if it's still on. Gimme 5 mins lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JayMac said:


> Cooks, does the Autosmart guy go to Sprucefield every Thursday evening? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or I suppose you could meet him on the Boucher Road.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Any idea where in Boucher he bes? Lol sorry for being a melter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

No worries chum. I'll pm you his number and you can give him a bell yourself. 

Sent from my D6603


----------

